# ISIS in PI



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

From TIME

ISIS's Alarming Inroads in the Southern Philippines


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

Defense Secretary Ash Carter was in Phil yesterday. In a televised new conference he was asked about ISIS. He said there is no credible proof that it is more than some local groups looking for notoriety by claiming affiliation with ISIS. Somehow I was not comforted by his words.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone who believes that Daesh is _not_ exporting people around the world has their head in the sand.

Watch any coverage of the "migrant" crisis in Europe. The majority of those in the videos are military age males.

The majority of those leaving the war zones would be happy to just arrive someplace safe that is similar in climate and make up to their home country. Why is there a need to riot and tear down stuff where they go unless there are other reasons involved?

Not exactly how I want to express it, but that is the best verbage I can come up with right now.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Any attempt to get some ISIS affiliation here is going to be heavily opposed by the MILF and MNLF. ISIS want a caliphate run from the Levant, the Moros want autonomy, not to merely switch rulers from Manila to Raqqa. 

The ones grabbing the ISIS banner are the same nutters that want to join Abu Sayyaf.


----------



## elisagrace (Nov 19, 2015)

Patience will certainly pay you.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

:mad2:I understand someone claiming to be daesh cut the head off of the Canadian hostage they kidnapped awhile ago, and left his head out to be found. :mad2:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just raising the stakes in their money making scheme since this method seems to be their main line of income and has paid off for them rather handsomely.

Fred


----------

